# Car servicing



## Laow (Oct 24, 2020)

Hi,
Where do you guys do your car regular servicing. I booked in Few car servicing and they charge me $308 and $170 for break fluid change. It’s very expensive to do every 10,000km


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Laow said:


> Hi,
> Where do you guys do your car regular servicing. I booked in Few car servicing and they charge me $308 and $170 for break fluid change. It’s very expensive to do every 10,000km


FIRST! You do not need to change your brake fluid every 10,000 km. Every 50 K is good unless you tow or race or off road a lot..


YOU can change your own oil. YOU can do your own brakes. YOU can lube your chassis.



SECOND. If you must pay someone, get a good local shop, not your STEALERSHIP.


----------



## Laow (Oct 24, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> FIRST! You do not need to change your brake fluid every 10,000 km. Every 50 K is good unless you tow or race or off road a lot..
> 
> 
> YOU can change your own oil. YOU can do your own brakes. YOU can lube your chassis.
> ...


Thanks mate, u are a legend


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I change brake fluid every 24 months.......I drive 50,000 KM a year. It's about $130 in my market.

My garage is a private shop where I can stand under my car with the tech if I desire.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I change the spark plugs myself, but only when I cant accelerate across intersections at green lights any more. Order the coils online, but the plugs probably aren't very expensive at a physical retailer.

Most any process has a plethora of youtube.com videos on performing it.


As far as A/C, I dont really understand it and I can't/won't afford to get someone who understands it. Just don't live in TX in August, if you can help it, and you'll be fine.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Laow said:


> Hi,
> Where do you guys do your car regular servicing. I booked in Few car servicing and they charge me $308 and $170 for break fluid change. It’s very expensive to do every 10,000km


First, every 10K km is RIDICULOUS for BRAKE fluid. Other than that, cars are machines. Machines need maintenance. Maintenance can be costly.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Laow said:


> they charge me $308 and $170 for _*break*_ fluid change


Careful, you’ll _*brake*_ your bank.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> unless you tow or race or off road a lot..


Anting is all that, so 10K kilometers it is for him. 😁 

Seriously, though, who ever tells you you need to change brake fluid every 10K kilometers needs to be slapped upside the head a few times. 🤦‍♂️


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I check my brake fluid every year. If it is still clear (not burnt color or milky color) I don't worry about it. Brake fluid, if the cap fits properly and seals tight, in reality you may never need to change your brake fluid. In all the years I have owned vehicles I have never had the need to change the brake fluid. I have had some cars with over 300,000 miles.

Riding your brakes long periods of time and often can over heat the brakes and cause the fluid to get a burnt smell and look to it.
A poor seal on the reservoir could allow it to absorb moisture into the system giving it a milky look.

I used to change my oil, I can get it changed locally for not much more than I can do it myself so I don't change it myself any more. I have found most people over change their oil. Some people are paying for full synthetic oil changes every 3000 miles because that is what the oil change place tells them to come back in at. Regular conventional oil is good for at least 5000 miles these days.

I rotate my own tires. I do my own brakes. I replace my own air filter. I replace my own plugs and coil packs. I do my own shocks and struts.

Outside of that I have not had any mechanical breakdowns that have required a mechanic.


----------

